# White marks appearing on mini trims after rain - what can it be?



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi guys 

Think this is the best place  

I've got a r56 blue & black mini 

She's is coated in carbon collective oricle 

I use poorboys black hole & swissvax best in show wax 

After I've had a cleaning & waxing session & we've had some rain I get white marks which I think is wax run? Appear on her black trims part the roof gutter wheel arches & mirror fixings. 

It seems to have become a regular thing which is starting to annoy as its a faf to get off especially the roof gutter as can't clean very easily. AB Jaffa clean normally gets it off but it's so time consuming!! 

Any suggestions on what to do & if it's defo wax 

I've heard keep the wax in the fridge? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Bumpy as no one?


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Really no one?


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Without pictures it didn't happen:thumb: We needs to see....


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

suds said:


> Without pictures it didn't happen:thumb: We needs to see....


Will get some 2morrow if not raining as its pitch black now!!


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

The wax should not really 'run'. What is the trim dressing? What you are saying makes me think you are using a water based dressing with is emulsifying when the rain hits it.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

adjones said:


> The wax should not really 'run'. What is the trim dressing? What you are saying makes me think you are using a water based dressing with is emulsifying when the rain hits it.


If it's not the wax then what is it I'm stumped

I'm guessing black hole or zaino gloss enhancer z6 or swissvax cleaner couldn't do this?

I use the old style nanolex & haven't applied any on the affected bits for months so doubt it's that


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

I have the same issue with my wife's R56 Mini too. No dressing i've tried stays on without streaking after rain. 

So far i've tried, AS Highstyle, AF Revive and Prima Nero and all do the same. I've prepped the surfaces well, degreased etc yet nothing seems to last. Best so far has been Prima Nero but I'm probably going to try GTechniq next.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Q


Serkie said:


> I have the same issue with my wife's R56 Mini too. No dressing i've tried stays on without streaking after rain.
> 
> So far i've tried, AS Highstyle, AF Revive and Prima Nero and all do the same. I've prepped the surfaces well, degreased etc yet nothing seems to last. Best so far has been Prima Nero but I'm probably going to try GTechniq next.


Yeh ive tried a fair few but I've swarm by nanolex up until recently & im doubting it's that's that's causing the probs as I said I've not applied any for ages. They changed it for the worse but have got a revised of the revised version to try but not had a dry enough spell to test it/apply it 

It's got to b either blackhole, AB brilliance or zaino gloss enhancer as there the only things that I've started using apart from the wax when I've started to notice the marks


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Could it be a product containing silicone..


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Mii s mad said:


> Q
> 
> Yeh ive tried a fair few but I've swarm by nanolex up until recently & im doubting it's that's that's causing the probs as I said I've not applied any for ages. They changed it for the worse but have got a revised of the revised version to try but not had a dry enough spell to test it/apply it
> 
> It's got to b either blackhole, AB brilliance or zaino gloss enhancer as there the only things that I've started using apart from the wax when I've started to notice the marks


Similar to these streaks?


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

A bit like the first one but not second. Only got wheel arch this last time not up to now. Roof gutters & mirror fixings seems to b the worst areas. The roof gutter is the most pain in the **** as can't just wipe off have to scrub but can't very easily without risking scratching her black roof!! Any one got any suggestions for a brush that doesn't scratch that still cleans like a toothbrush  

I'll get some pics up was raining this morn & was getting dark when I got home!!


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Knicked this off google not great buts it's similar to this & no it's not polish unless it's blackhole there not there when I finish only after rain!!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I used a coating on the trim on my mini, wont streak, and should save the need for reapplying every few washes. Picture of it in here...http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=351331


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

As I've said several times now I use a coating (nanolex) on her trims & it's defo not that as haven't applied for months


----------



## v8soarer_1991 (May 31, 2009)

Its silicone/optical enhancers out of the wax, shampoo. Do you treat your door shuts by any chance


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

v8soarer_1991 said:


> Its silicone/optical enhancers out of the wax, shampoo. Do you treat your door shuts by any chance


That being the case, the blackhole is more likely the culprit.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

v8soarer_1991 said:


> Its silicone/optical enhancers out of the wax, shampoo. Do you treat your door shuts by any chance


Hmm....that might make sense in my case as i'm using AS Duet as a shampoo. Will try another shampoo.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

That's happening to me every time it's out in rain for a prolonged period of time - washed with Duet too so there seems to be a common factor here...


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Shampoo is AB purple velvet in my case

Here's my pics of the marks on the trims


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

old polish stains coming through it looks like

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=485


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> old polish stains coming through it looks like
> 
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=485


That would make sense as not applied trim stuff for ages & have been waxing a lot more recently. The wax is high canuba to

I order some of that as sounds like what I need


----------



## v8soarer_1991 (May 31, 2009)

I've used autosmart products for a decade now and I use autosmart wheel king at 1:15 or g101 at 1:10 and a wheel brush depending on how bad the stain is (door cavity wax and window runner grease in my case). Then I wash the car.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mii s mad said:


> That would make sense as not applied trim stuff for ages & have been waxing a lot more recently. The wax is high canuba to
> 
> I order some of that as sounds like what I need


If you did get that be interesting if you could try this as well supposed to last very well

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=1090


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> If you did get that be interesting if you could try this as well supposed to last very well
> 
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=1090


Thanks but got the revised of the revised nanolex to try if not it's either gyeon trim or swisswax


----------

